# Bibby Line 19teens ?



## Br1tv1c (Aug 18, 2013)

For posterity,and by way of return for the help I have had with other ships from this period I attach some piccys from my late fathers photo album. I have had to re-photograph them and play with them a bit but quite a reasonable outcome for pix that are 100 years old or near enough !! (Thumb) 
They look like sister ships and are marked as *S.S Derbyshire* which would have been sailing to Egypt at the time ?
And the *S.S Warwickshire *- destination likewise I assume ?

The Derbyshire name was succeeded by a far more memorable vessel for all the very wrong reasons 

Addendum : Found out a little more :-
The Bibby Line passenger steamship 'SS Derbyshire', which was built for the company in 1897 - it weighed 6,635 tons and was constructed at a cost of £130,000. During the First World War the ship was requisitioned to serve as His Majesty's Troopship 'Derbyshire', and H.M.T. Derbyshire continued in that service into the 1920s. When its troopship duties were ended the ship faced an uncertain future as passengers took to ever-bigger and more luxurious 'liners'. By 1927 the Derbyshire was serving only as a cargo ship and in 1931 it was scrapped.
Built by Harland and Wolff, Belfast, the Derbyshire gave passenger service from Britain to Marseilles, Egypt, Ceylon, India, and Burma.She had a length of 452ft, a beam of 52ft 1in and a service speed of 14.5 knots.
Still a coal burner, she was broken up in Japan during April 1931.

Warwickshire built 1902 (same yard)and scrapped in 1932 with not such an illustrious career it seems ?


----------

